# When Will the Rain Stop



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

Hawaii's golf courses have been closed for days for being to wet. Hawaii has been getting weeks of heavy rain infact it is said algae is growing on some greens. It will be nice for many just to get back on the course in Hawaii.


----------



## Bigbertha (Mar 28, 2006)

I wouldnt mind having a couple rainy days if i had a bunch of beautiful days and lived in Hawaii. How are the courses there?


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

*Rain Drops*

I just heard the rain just stop. On the radio today said, "The rain has just stopped." They said it rained for 40 days and nights. Wow that is a lot of rain.


----------

